# speaking of bettas...



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lookie what my kid got as a loot bag from a b-day party...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

he's a good lookin' fella. kind of a crummy thing to give in a loot bag unless you know the reciever's going to actually want to take care of it. nice thing this guy found his way into the right hands. i love the depth of that red. is that an effect of your camera or does he look like that IRL


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The pic is a bit lightened due to the flash. He's a really deep red and his face is so dark you can barely see his eyes.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL omg.. O_O loot bag...

If i came home with one of those my mum woulda been pissed. lol

He is adorable i gotta say <3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That's a handsome fella you have there! He's very lucky to have you as his owner! I hope the rest of the loot bag betta's are fairing out okay.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My sister got one recently as a centerpeice she won at a dinner. They've had bettas before, but he won't be well cared for.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I'll let my kid pass on to his friends that if they don't want theirs I've got a place for them. (don't tell my wife)... 

It's was great to get, but I didn't think it was great idea to hand them out as loot bag stuff. Not everyone wants or cares for fish. It's *almost* like handing out puppies/kittens.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sunstar is also willing to make homes for the poor babies. I have a huge selection of delicious foods too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> I think I'll let my kid pass on to his friends that if they don't want theirs I've got a place for them. (don't tell my wife)...
> 
> It's was great to get, but I didn't think it was great idea to hand them out as loot bag stuff. Not everyone wants or cares for fish. It's *almost* like handing out puppies/kittens.


Yeah I know, puppies are super hard to flush O_O lol j/k j/k ^^


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate people who simply "dispose" of another living thing like that. disgusts me. I hope those betta don't find that sort of fate.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the word is out. I'm told the other kids like fish...don't know if their parents do though. lol


kittens are easier to flush....

























j/k


----------

